
Karl Friston: up to 80% not susceptible to Covid-19 - stupidcar
https://unherd.com/2020/06/karl-friston-up-to-80-not-even-susceptible-to-covid-19/
======
rpiguy
This is very enlightening and would explain why some regions were hit much
harder than others.

The title is misleading, the thesis of this professor is that different areas
have differing amounts of immunity to the virus (up to 80% in SOME places),
i.e, they had already built up T-cell resistance to similar Corona viruses.

He also shows the growth was never exponential meaning the most places had
some immunity, but it isn't 80% everywhere!

